# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > محیط توسعه (IDE) دلفی >  اشکال در تبادل اطلاعات بین فرم های مختلف

## msi1393

با سلام خدمت تمامی اساتید محترم
من با دلفی XE3 یه برنامه دارم که از چند فرم تشکیل شده و مشکلی که برای من پیش آمده اینه که از فرم های دیگه نمیتونم روی کامپوننت های فرم اصلی تغییرات ایجاد کنم برای مثال از فرمهای دیگه نمیتونم داخل هیچ یک از ادیت های فرم اصلی چیزی بنویسم.
این در حالیه که در فرمهای دیگه همچین مشکلی ندارم.
لازم به ذکر است که Uses هم در فرم های دیگر انجام شده.
ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید.

----------

